# Best Swimming Pool in Las Vegas for Young Kids?



## lizfox (Nov 11, 2011)

We're planning a vacation to Las Vegas early next year and will be exchanging though Interval International.  We have a four-year-old son who LOVES to swim (and he won't care if it's winter in Las Vegas- he'll still want to swim).  

Please let me know the best timeshare resort swimming pools for young kids in Las Vegas.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 11, 2011)

I vote Hilton Flamingo - quiet timeshare pool, but loud, fun pool at the Flamingo is just steps away.  I had kids there one year and they loved it.


----------



## dwojo (Nov 11, 2011)

How early? It can be chilly in Las Vegas early in the year. Trying to find a resort with an indoor pool is difficult.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 11, 2011)

I think Tahiti Village exchanges with II. They have a huge pool as well as a "lazy river" that would appeal to kids.  I think the Worldmark on LV Blvd. and the Cancun have big pool areas.  If you can plan your trip later in the spring as opposed to January-February, it will be more comfortable to swim.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 11, 2011)

Cancun has a great pool complex my daughter loved but it doesn't fully open until late April


----------



## chibuilder (Nov 12, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Cancun has a great pool complex my daughter loved but it doesn't fully open until late April



As noted above, Tahiti Village has a great pool area and the lazy river is also a nice touch for the kids.  Units are very nice, too.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 12, 2011)

What part of winter are you talking about?  In December and January the temperature in the mornings can be in the high 30's or low 40's.  It warms up gradually, and reaches its high shortly before 4 PM.  And then sometimes there is a brutal wind, too.  And, of course, you are going to have to be out there with your son, what, in your parka and uggs?  Mmmmmmm, I don't think so.

BTW, all the pools mentioned are outside.  I wonder if any of the people who recommended them have actually been there and used them in January or February.  

Fern



lizfox said:


> We're planning a vacation to Las Vegas early next year and will be exchanging though Interval International.  We have a four-year-old son who LOVES to swim (and he won't care if it's winter in Las Vegas- he'll still want to swim).
> 
> Please let me know the best timeshare resort swimming pools for young kids in Las Vegas.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


----------



## ricoba (Nov 12, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> BTW, all the pools mentioned are outside.  I wonder if any of the people who recommended them have actually been there and used them in January or February.
> 
> Fern



Only the "freakin' seals!"


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 12, 2011)

Ah ... I missed the winter part.     Definitely haven't been in the Flamingo pool in January or February!  Brrrrrrrrrr !

Do any of the resorts have indoor pools?  

Maybe the OP can get a good mid-week rate for a night at the Golden Nugget.  Now, that's a cool indoor pool!

http://www.goldennugget.com/LasVegas/pool.asp


----------



## ricoba (Nov 12, 2011)

jerseygirl said:


> Ah ... I missed the winter part.     Definitely haven't been in the Flamingo pool in January or February!  Brrrrrrrrrr !
> 
> Do any of the resorts have indoor pools?
> 
> ...



The GN pool is an outdoor pool.  

I believe it's only the Tropicana that has a half indoor/outdoor pool.  To the best of my knowledge all the resorts are outdoor pools only.

Though I do believe the city or county has an indoor public pool.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 12, 2011)

One the best indoor pool facilities I've ever been in anywhere has the very unglamorous name of "Municipal Pool" which is on the edge of the downtown area.   Last time I was there it was showing signs of wear and tear but still a very nice facility INDOORS!

http://www.swimmersguide.com/query/Detail.cfm?PoolID=7550


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 12, 2011)

ricoba said:


> The GN pool is an outdoor pool.



Is it really?  Wow, I must have had too much to drink the last time I was there (not staying -- just stopped in to play as part of the obligatory tour of Fremont Street with first-timers).  I sure felt like we were indoors when we were checking out the pool.  At least tell me it's surrounded by "building" -- not in a wide open area, right?!!  Or did I REALLY have WAY too much to drink?!  :ignore:


----------



## Karen G (Nov 12, 2011)

jerseygirl said:


> At least tell me it's surrounded by "building" -- not in a wide open area, right?!!  Or did I REALLY have WAY too much to drink?!  :ignore:


 It is surrounded by the building and open to the sky so you were okay.


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Karen G said:


> It is surrounded by the building and open to the sky so you were okay.



Oh, thank you Karen.  I feel much better!!


----------



## chexchy (Nov 23, 2011)

*indoor pool*



lizfox said:


> We're planning a vacation to Las Vegas early next year and will be exchanging though Interval International.  We have a four-year-old son who LOVES to swim (and he won't care if it's winter in Las Vegas- he'll still want to swim).
> 
> Please let me know the best timeshare resort swimming pools for young kids in Las Vegas.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



the bluegreen resort behind MGM has indoor pool.
chexchy


----------



## ocdb8r (Nov 23, 2011)

The Tahiti Village pool and lazy river is heated year-round, but it can get seriously cold in Vegas (with even an occasional snow flurry every 5 years or so).


----------



## slomac (Nov 24, 2011)

We went last December and stayed at Tahiti Village and my kids used the pool and lazy river.  It is just cold when you get out.


----------

